# Crazies girls



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's crazies 2 beautiful girls. Not a spot on them lol but that's ok they are still pretty. This was her first time and I swore she would only have one. So after the red girl was born I went to wash up and was surprised to see the little paint. For being out of her mind insane she did very well with me catching her and moving her 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness! They are so cute! Seeing all of these cute baby goats makes me want to hurry up and get my girls bred!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They're adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay Crazy! MORE does! Can I have the paint doe?  I love her!! Who's the sire?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's commercial  their sure is my dappled buck. I thought for sure I would get a few spots lol oh well.
I'm in love having babies again. I hope the hold me over for the long wait till I breed the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

They are beautiful. 
I had this doe one time that I still believe might have been a demon. She gave us beautiful kids and her name was Crazy too!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys  she is doing very well as a mommy. She even let me hold her while I helped the kids and her figure out the whole nursing thing. The worse she has done is snort at me so hopefully she stays calm like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

aww so cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww  love them


----------

